# Ok I need an opinion on lighting...



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I am planing on making an order to AHS but I have several choices.
I have a 40 gallon tank.

Ok should I go *two 2x36 *(3.6wpg)
or
should I go *two 1x96 *(4.8wpg)

Ok then I also have a choice of 5000k,67000k, or 10000k bulbs. Or a little of each. What do you guys think I should do, and whats your rational?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would go with 2x36 with 6700K bulbs. Almost five watts per gallon is a little much for my taste. With the bulbs I think its really more what color you like. I prefer the 6700K. They are supposed to be like noon-day sun.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I like 8000K bulbs, more white and gives a cool, peaceful and refreshing look.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

How long is the tank? If its a 4 footer then either choice is going to leave some dark corners and then mixing bulbs will leave different colors on each side of the tank and look odd, IMO. You can see where I am going.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

The tank is 36" long
12" wide
17" tall...

Thanks for the input guys


I still can't decide what type of light to get because there is no right and wrong answer just peoples preferences. :lol:


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

IMO I would go with the two 2x36 setups. That gives you plenty of light unless you want something more. I've never kept anything over 3.2 w/g so that is my experience. And since you will have the bulbs side by side on a two 2x36 I would pickup a two 5K and two 6700K bulbs. Then you have a nice mix. I liked it when I had 5K and 6700K on my small tank and felt it looked nicer then my current setup of pure 6700K bulbs. And you are right. Picking lights and asking for opinions is like debating politics or religion.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree with mm12463. A mix is always better, gives a much more pleasant look. But in the end, it comes to personal preference. If you have the money, order a wide selection of bulbs. That will help you decide what ultimately works for you.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, thanks for your input guys...I appreciate it.


----------

